# Dragon Ball SD Manga Chapter One



## avengedZC (Dec 23, 2010)

You can read the english version of the new official Dragonball manga entitle DB SD here at this site!

-snip-


----------



## I am r4ymond (Dec 23, 2010)

Ohh....this one...I already saw this like a few weeks ago already at my reliable Online Manga site 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Not much of a change that I see...


----------



## luke_c (Dec 24, 2010)

tl;dr. It sucks. Only good thing about it is the colour.


----------

